# Best place to rehome fish?



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

I have a new all-male mbuna/hap tank and I'm trying to rehome a couple of the fish. What is the best way to do that? I know some LFS will take them. I posted on Craigslist and on the FB page of my local cichlid group. Any other ideas? Any sites you would recommend posting on?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take them to the next auction.


----------



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Take them to the next auction.


Forgive my ignorance, but what auction?


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

look for local aquarium clubs. Most have 3 or 4 auctions a year. Summertime is usually slow for auctions though


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought someone provided info to you that there is an active Club in Denver? And you posted to FB page of your local cichlid group? One of the main functions of these groups is auctions. Many clubs have an auction at every monthly meeting.


----------



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> I thought someone provided info to you that there is an active Club in Denver? And you posted to FB page of your local cichlid group? One of the main functions of these groups is auctions. Many clubs have an auction at every monthly meeting.


Yes I did join the FB page for the local cichlid group, but haven't seen anything about auctions. I posted about the available fish on the FB page, though, and only had one interested person. She is an hour away and has a tank that is mixed with convicts and yellow labs. I'm a little hesitant to go for that...


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Try the club section of this site. The people in those clubs tend to be more knowledgeable than the local forum group


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here in NJ they are often the same people. Both the club and the forum have auctions.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

sirdavidofdiscus said:


> Try the club section of this site. The people in those clubs tend to be more knowledgeable than the local forum group


Wow - never knew that section existed. Great to know.

Thanks


----------



## DarryHansen (Nov 4, 2015)

Look for the nearest local aquarium club.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Try posting on the classifieds of this forum. I rehomed several severums, a uaru and silver dollars that way.


----------

